# automatic fish feeder



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

Looking for a new decent cheap reliable fish feeders, any idea where I can get one from website?


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*auto feeer*

quite a few good descent ones you can get at bigals... also depends what food and frequency you plan to feed.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I have this Eheim one.

https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/accessories/installation/feeding_fish_feeder

It goes on sale at big als often so if you r patient just wait for sale.

Works really well.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*food*

What kind of food are you feeding?


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

i feed flakes and pellets to tangs and clown fish. Just need to buy a new one for one week vacation.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

i have this 
AquaChef Automatic Fish Feeder

Brand new. opened to check it out... but decided not to use. look it up, $20 or a frag and its yours.


----------

